# A few more to show off



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2013)

All of these are PIF's except for the boning knife, but they're already spoken for. I figured I'd show them off here 1st, maybe I'll put them in PIF later.
Wustoff bread knife is going to member Samuel Peter. He just finished a stage in SF, and is about to take CDP position in Chi-Town.
I originally thought both of these Sabs were stainless, but after testing them out at work, they were reactive and patina-ed. 
The boning knife is going to stay with me. It was my grandfather's knife. I believe he "borrowed" it from the mess hall while he was in the U.S. Army. It's a carbon steel, mass produced knife. It might be an Ontario Knife Co.? I think my dad said his mom used it to cook everything when he was younger. 
It is very cool that I now have the opportunity to use it every day.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Big thanks to Son for the Sabs!
Some of the wood is from mhenry and Mr. Magnus


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 6, 2013)

Your handle work is really getting good Chris! Those sabs look great!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, very nice stuff, Chris!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 6, 2013)

Chris, I'm a little confused by the double pin thing going on here. What's up with that? Those handles look mighty comfortable though!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Chris, I'm a little confused by the double pin thing going on here. What's up with that? Those handles look mighty comfortable though!


There's 3 hole slots but one side will accommodate a large pin, and the other side a small-kinda like a keyhole. I guess I just did it because I could!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 7, 2013)

very nice, brother. love the pins


----------



## rdm_magic (Aug 7, 2013)

Always impresses me that you're giving away nicer knives than most of the guys I work with use.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 7, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> ...I guess I just did it because I could!



And that's as good a reason as it gets:biggrin:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

I really like the double pins actually. Its very unique. Great job!


----------



## tripleq (Aug 16, 2013)

That bread knife is really sweet!


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 20, 2013)

great job!


----------

